# Missed



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

It is deer season here in Va. but I just can't seem to get into it. All I want to do is predator hunt. So, on the 18th I grabbed up the calling gear and .204 and headed for the mountains. 
I found a spot along a old logging road and set up. I set the Foxpro in the road and pulled up the ridge a little ways so I could gain a little elevation.
I let things settle down a bit and started off with gray squirrel distress. I played this sound for 3 to 4 minutes with no results. I then switched to screaming jay and bumped up the volume one notch which put me just over half way on my Spitfire.
This is when things started to get interesting. Out of nowhere a bobcat comes running down the logging road to the call and locks up 5 feet from the call. Its chest is blocked by a small tree so I lean a little to my left and find the cat in the scope. I guess I was not on the gun like I thought I was for I shot and missed. I HATE THAT. But it was still a great thrill. I have yet to have a cat stalk the call. They have all came in hard.
So I will keep going and chalk this great experience up to a lesson learned.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Awww man that's a bummer! Something tells me you can go back out and call him up again though. Give it a few days and try it again! Bobcats aren't all that bright.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope so. A bunch of deer hunters are in the area right now but it goes out Saturday. Then the bear hunters will take over. But I too, will be there.
Seeing a good bit of yote sign but an having a heck of a time calling one of them in.
.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Awww man that's a bummer! Something tells me you can go back out and call him up again though. Give it a few days and try it again! Bobcats aren't all that bright.


I love that you said this. Makes me think about domestic dogs and cats. Pretty much the same.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah i'd give him a few days and go get him HR.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Will defiantly be back in that area. Just hope the cats there didn't get it by the deer hunters. They can take cats as well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bad luck Tony.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Good luck

Bad shooting. Will try him later.


----------



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

That still seems like one great hunt!! I also have the spitfire. Im glad i went with it. If i may ask, what kind of decoy can i use for coyote an bob cats? I havent got one yet.


----------



## CFinch (Nov 20, 2011)

I bet that got the blood pumping! You will get him next time. Where about in VA are you? I am also from VA but have to travel a good bit to find anything interesting.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I live on the west side of the Blue Mountains.

To answer the decoy question, on this hunt I didn't have a decoy at all. But am getting the feather on a stick type. They are very cheap.

And yes. I did get the blood up. Very exciting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> Good luck
> 
> Bad shooting. Will try him later.


Ok your a tosser for missing it don't do it again!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Will do my best. I hate to miss.


----------



## CFinch (Nov 20, 2011)

Consider yourself to be blessed to have such a range of game to hunt. I'm jealous. Can't wait to see the pics of the one that didn't get away twice.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

We do have a wide variety of game here. Our deer and turkey population in the mountains seems to be on the decline. Lots of reasons why that has happened but it sure ain't like it used to be.

How's your fox population. I have noticed several in the road dead in the South Boston and Mecklanburg area, if that's close to you.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey sir If you want a feather on a stick go with the Johnny Stewart Feather Distractor http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=440063&pdesc=Johnny_Stewart_Feather_Distractor&str=feather+decoy&merchID=4005

10$ plus free shipping cant beat it. And it folds up real nice to tuck away.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A mojo critter only costs $40.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

hope you gettem I would like to see that cat


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> A mojo critter only costs $40.


And a crap ton of batteries....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> And a crap ton of batteries....


Rechargeable's!


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

+1 on the rechargeables! But my critter will go a long time on a set of batteries. I was very suprised at the life I got out of each set! Good luck on the return trip HowlinRed! Hopefully the next time you speak of this cat it will be in the thread telling about the successful hunt! If nothing else, calling in the bobcat will boost your confidence! Well, in your caling at least!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope to get after him next week. Work has been crazy. Thanks for the encouragement though.

Will have to use the .22 mag. if I see him again. Had to send off the .204 today. I really wanted to use that gun on a cat. Makes me sick to think about it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Go get him Tony!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I run rechargeables in both my mojo and spitfire, I've had no issues so far...I just recharge them when I get home and if it's been a while since my last trip beore I go.


----------



## yotefixer (Feb 28, 2010)

I got my mojo critter for 10$ it was missing the stake got two and a half years office one set of batterys and I use it alot maybe you got a bad one Chris?


----------

